# AMD Phenom II X6 1100T versus FX-8120 Performance Guide



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 5, 2012)

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T versus FX-8120 Performance Guide - hwbot.org

Phenom II X6 1100T wins


----------

